# FreeBSD netcraft



## cgigeek (Jun 6, 2012)

I get 'unknown last reboot and OS' when I search for my domain name in Netcraft. I do understand why that is happening: the 100Hz counter thing, but is there any patch I can apply to version 8.2 AMD 64 so I can be read properly by Netcraft?

I can see other domains there that read FreeBSD OS and uptime just fine, I refuse to bel*ie*ve those are really old versions, there must be a way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken Netcraft looks at the HTTP headers to determine the OS. If, for example, Apache has been set ServerTokens Prod it cannot find the OS in the headers.


----------

